# František Ignác Antonín Tůma (1704 - 1774)



## mnsCA (Jul 30, 2013)

František Ignác Antonín Tůma (Kostelec nad Orlicí, Bohemia, October 2, 1704 - Vienna, January 30, 1774) was an important Czech composer of the Baroque era. Born in Kostelec nad Orlici, Bohemia, he lived the greater part of his life in Vienna, first as director of music for Count Franz Ferdinand Kinsky, later filling a similar office for the widow of Emperor Karl VI. He was an important late-baroque composer, organist, gambist and theorbist. [From Wikipedia]









I particularly enjoy his Partita a Quattro in D Minor.


----------

